# Newbie requires help with quantities



## Midnight (24 Sep 2008)

Hi 
I'm new to all this but after reading the posts here and the info at James Planted Tank I am taking the plunge into ferts for my 325 ltr tank.

My lifestyle doesn't permit the routine required for E.I. so it's "All-in-one" for me with 30% water changes every week or two. James' All-in-one recipe is in grams but an accurate set of scales is beyond my budget just now. Instead I will have to rely on a set of ASDA's best measuring spoons. Here's my planned conversion assuming I've worked it out correctly from James' teaspoon quantities:- 
http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/calculator.htm

James Recipe ----------------------- Teaspoons ---------- Weight According to James Calculations
10g Pottassium Nitrate ------------ 1 + 1/2 -------------- 9g
1g Potassium Phosphate ----------- 1/4 ------------------ 1.65g
4g Potassium Sulphate ------------- 3/4 ------------------ 3.75g
8g Magnesium Sulphate ------------ 1 + 1/2 ------------- 7.6g
6g Aqua-essentials Trace Mix ----- 1 teaspoon --------- not included

As for Ascorbic acid and Potassium Sorbate I'm at a loss to work out accurate teaspoon equivalents for:-
0.5g Ascorbic Acid ------------------ 1/3 of one 1/4 teaspoonful?    
0.2 Potassium Sorbate ------------- 1/3 of one 1/4 teaspoonful? - as the stuff is like small granular mouse droppings   
500ml Distilled water

I intend to dose 25ml every day Monday to Friday. My setup is:-
325 ltr tank
Dennerle Deponit substrate, gravel on top with Dennerle substrate heater
Dennerle CO2 system with controller and shut-off valve set to ph 6.8
Two 40 watt tubes
Eheim power filte

Up to now I have used the Dennerle ferts I got with the setup last April and have reasonable plant growth for easy stuff but algae (G/B slimey and Long Hairy) is an occasional irritation rather than a problem.

Any opinions and/or advice on any of this will be most appreciated.


----------



## aaronnorth (24 Sep 2008)

you can get scales for around Â£6-Â£8 on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/KENEX-Digital-Min ... 286.c0.m14


----------



## JamesC (24 Sep 2008)

It is easiest to use a set of digital scales which can be obtained fairly cheaply. I also use a set of standard spoons that go down to 1/8th teaspoon. As you are fairly close with the weights you should be ok. Bear in mind though that some chemicals can have different density's depending if they are powdered, crystalline, pelleted, etc.

Even I have difficulties measuring the ascorbic and pot sorbate so use 1/8th teaspoon of each. It's a bit more than the amounts I give but they were only a guess anyway. As long as you are close then I don't see any problems. Try and do dosing daily if you can.

I'm not a fan of pH controllers but see how you go. You don't need to blast the tank with high CO2 levels as you do dosing EI. Stability is very important. My advice is to get a drop checker with 4 dKH solution to get some idea of CO2 concentration. Adjusting to a certain pH doesn't really tell you much.

Keep us posted on how you get on.

James


----------



## Midnight (29 Sep 2008)

Thank you for the replies - I will use the spoons for now but will get a set of scales for the next batch. I intend to make a start this week.


----------



## spider72 (7 Oct 2008)

You can also measure ingrediens by volume. This is what I do. You will find below mass to volume relations for most popular salts.

potassium sulphate: K2SO4 10g = 6.8ml
magnesium sulphate: MgSO4x7H2O 10g = 11.3ml
mono potassium phosphate: KH2PO4 10g = 10.5ml
potassium nitrate: KNO3 10g = 9.0ml
AE trace mix: 10g = 16.7ml

I am using measuring cup from local chemist (about 30p), but you can also use test-tube from water test, where in most cases 5ml volume is marked, just use a ruler and pen to setup scale on the tube.


----------



## Midnight (7 Oct 2008)

Thanks I will get one


----------



## karl (20 Nov 2008)

i im new to this forum after reading the post about dry ferts 
i was wondering where i can get hold of the ingredeants :?:


----------



## YzemaN (20 Nov 2008)

You can get the ingredients here:
Aqua Essentials
&
Garden Direct

The latter is a bit cheaper and the makeup of their chelated trace mix is a bit different. I don't know if it matters in our tanks.


----------

